# Blue Tongued Skink Advice Needed



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

After a little advice if I may!

Today I have put a deposit down on my first reptile an adult female blue tongued skink who is gorgeous :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

Now I am in the process of getting her set up sorted out and need help/confirmation I am setting things up right.

The plan is a 4x2x2 vivarium with coarse orchid bark substrate. A 3 foot 12% UV bulb in the top will also be provided. Now the question I have is on the basking spot - can I use just a ceramic heater run through a pulse stat to hit the required basking temps or do I need a halogen spot lamp to do the job? The reason I ask is during the winter my house can get quite cold during the night so I am going to have to use a ceramic to ensure the temp does not drop too much during the night. If I have to have both is there a stat available that I can run both the ceramic and spot light through or will they require separate stats?

I just want to make sure I get the set up perfect for her before I bring her home, I am so excited to have her at last :flrt:

Also got a leopard gecko today for my daughter and the wife has fallen for some baby bearded dragons so a set up for her may be on its way!

Many thanks for the help, any extra advice would also be welcome, I've read every care sheet on here but want to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone?

I am now considering a halogen spot lamp on the basking spot during the day and adjusting the height of it to get the correct basking temp then running a ceramic heater run through a stat for night time but where would be best to position the ceramic?? In the middle or next to the spot?

Also would wood chips be better for the substrate?

Thanks for any help :notworthy:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Use a ceramic for ambient heating day and night and a halogen (arcadia halogen basking spot perhaps) as the basking bulb. If you want a thermostat that will run both then the Microclimate prime 2 is worth a look. Pricey but does much more than just run 2 heat sources. I got through lots of different substrates when I had a bluey. My favourites were either coconut fibre or sterilised topsoil although the topsoil gets very dusty if allowed to dry out too much.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

_simon_ said:


> Use a ceramic for ambient heating day and night and a halogen (arcadia halogen basking spot perhaps) as the basking bulb. If you want a thermostat that will run both then the Microclimate prime 2 is worth a look. Pricey but does much more than just run 2 heat sources.


Brilliant, thanks for that, where would be best to place the ceramic and what wattage do you think I need? Also what wattage for the arcadia halogen do you think? Its a 4x2x2 wooden viv.

Thanks again


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's all about heat gradients with reptiles, allow them to have a warm side and a cooler side. Put the basking spot up one end of the viv and it needs to be about 100F (I'd get the 75w arcadia halogen (on a thermostat)). Now with the ceramic it depends what you're trying to recreate. Do you just want to maintain a minimum temperature of low 70F's throughout the entire viv or do you want to have one end a minimum of say 82F and then the rest of the viv cooler? If you want one temperature throughout I'd place the ceramic in the middle, if you want a gradient then place the ceramic at the same end as the basking spot with the thermostat probe that same end. I'd suggest 150w ceramic and remember to use a ceramic holder. Plastic ones will melt.

If you do buy the microclimate prime 2 one of the clever things it can do is allow you to set 8 different temperatures so you can have different temperatures at different times of the day. For example I've just set one up to maintain a set temperature over night and then warm up quickly during the morning and hold a maximum temperature over midday and then gradually drop back down to the night temperature again. With the prime 2 you could do this with both the basking bulb and the ambient ceramic bulb.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I assume you've read it but if not this is probably the best care guide on the net: Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

_simon_ said:


> It's all about heat gradients with reptiles, allow them to have a warm side and a cooler side. Put the basking spot up one end of the viv and it needs to be about 100F (I'd get the 75w arcadia halogen (on a thermostat)). Now with the ceramic it depends what you're trying to recreate. Do you just want to maintain a minimum temperature of low 70F's throughout the entire viv or do you want to have one end a minimum of say 82F and then the rest of the viv cooler? If you want one temperature throughout I'd place the ceramic in the middle, if you want a gradient then place the ceramic at the same end as the basking spot with the thermostat probe that same end. I'd suggest 150w ceramic and remember to use a ceramic holder. Plastic ones will melt.
> 
> If you do buy the microclimate prime 2 one of the clever things it can do is allow you to set 8 different temperatures so you can have different temperatures at different times of the day. For example I've just set one up to maintain a set temperature over night and then warm up quickly during the morning and hold a maximum temperature over midday and then gradually drop back down to the night temperature again. With the prime 2 you could do this with both the basking bulb and the ambient ceramic bulb.


Fantastic advice thanks ever so much. I really was looking at the ceramic to keep the temps up in the entire viv as my house gets pretty cold at night time as want to ensure it never drops below 70 F at night.

You've given me all the info I was after, thanks ever so much, I can now get started setting it all up for her arrival, want it up and running a week before she comes home to ensure its all just right. The microclimate prime 2 looks great - I may have to see if I can stretch the funds!

Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

_simon_ said:


> I assume you've read it but if not this is probably the best care guide on the net: Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


I have thank you, have it saved to favourites


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

EDIT Forget it - already said - I missed it!

Many thanks


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Bts*

Hi,

I use Arcadia 50W Halogen Spot for my BTS & PTS on a Habistat Dimmer at the far left end. I also use the 24" T5 6% + D3 tubes for lighting which is at the 'hot end'. (You can use a ceramic, but i've heard it costs more in the long run, as you heat the whole viv not just a section) For advice on heating/lighting, I would say ask John Courtney Smith - Arcadia, he helped me change my whole set up 3 years ago, and my Skinks are more active (can't comment on the electric price savings, as its just keep going up & up Thanks Scottish Power!)

My tanks are 4 x 2.5 x 2.5 for my Tannies and 5 x 2.5 x 2.5 for my Indo & 3 x 3 x 2.5 for the PTS. I would say shorten the light lenght and have the cool end also the dark end. 50W Halogen is enought to keep my 4ft viv at steady temps, but use the 75W in the 5FT.


My hot end is around 30-32 degrees, and the cool end is at around 24-26 ish.

At night I switch everything off and allow it to go down to around 22. ATM mine are cooling down for brumination, so its getting more like 18-20 at night and reduced the hot end to 28. I'm going to try a harsher winter for them to see of there are any differences in the breeding patterns.

If its a Aussy BTS, in the wild they are used to large drops in temps at night. Some breeders also don't use UV just as long as the food is well supplemented.

As for substrate, I wouldn't use wood chip, and it sticks to food (ie. snails, soft fruits etc..) and can cause impaction. I used to use Orchid Bark with coco husk & soil mixed in, but it just got too pricey for all 15 vivs - so I use Carefresh wood substrate & moss in the cool end for shedding.


Cut my substrate bill from £90 per month to around £50 per month.


BTS are fab pets and would love to see pics soon from your little one.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

greendale9061 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Arcadia 50W Halogen Spot for my BTS & PTS on a Habistat Dimmer at the far left end. I also use the 24" T5 6% + D3 tubes for lighting which is at the 'hot end'. (You can use a ceramic, but i've heard it costs more in the long run, as you heat the whole viv not just a section) For advice on heating/lighting, I would say ask John Courtney Smith - Arcadia, he helped me change my whole set up 3 years ago, and my Skinks are more active (can't comment on the electric price savings, as its just keep going up & up Thanks Scottish Power!)
> 
> ...


Wow! Fantastic info, thanks ever so much for taking the time to write all that out I really appreciate it. 

I was planning now on running the ceramic heater purely so night time temps do not drop too low, during the winter it gets pretty cold in our house in the small hours, so if I set the ceramics stat to 22 just to be on the safe side would this be ok? Where do you think I should position the ceramic - alongside the basking light in the hot end or in the middle so the whole viv will sit at 22 and no lower at night??

I shall use a 50W Arcadia Halogen then, I didn't think that would produce a hot enough basking spot but you would know so i'll go with it :2thumb:

I shall go with the lower % UV in a 24" then run on the hot side too, I was under the impression it needed to be longer but I see your point.

Thanks for the info on substrate too, I think i'll go for Orchid Bark with coco husk & soil mixed in seeing as I just have the one viv (for the moment!!)

It sounds like you have a massive collection there! Do you just keep Skinks? I'm not sure what sort of BTS I am getting tbh - if I get a pic could you identify what she is? She is missing part of her tail from being housed with a male when younger apparently but she is still gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is a pic of her, any ideas what sort she is??

Hard to see but she has a white tip to her nose and no bandings on her head.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know?


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know?


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi,

Looks very much like a Kei Island blue tongue, Tiliqua gigas keyensis. These are pretty rare! I'd need to see a couple of full body photos, ideally taken from above, to be sure. 

Mark.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks very much like a Kei Island blue tongue, Tiliqua gigas keyensis. These are pretty rare! I'd need to see a couple of full body photos, ideally taken from above, to be sure.
> 
> Mark.


Well that's good to know, that's what she is being sold as and I have read they are pretty rare and so wanted to check with those in the know on here! I'll get some more pics took, I don't care what she is tbh, she has a lovely personality and is very friendly and I fell for her straight away! I have had her viv arrive today and getting all the bits needed the next few weeks, hopefully get her home before Christmas!

Many thanks mate.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

A pic from above:










Any better?


----------

